# legal pot in california 320 days away



## viper (Dec 19, 2009)

The countdown has begun by Ed rosenthal 

Richard Lee, the proprietor of a cannabis dispensary and Oaksterdam University spent a million dollars to put his tax and regulate legalization program on the ballot in California. It will be voted on November 2, 2010.
At 12:01, November 3, marijuana will be legal in California. Cultivation of a small garden will be legal. When the cop stops you and you have an ounce in your pocket, the most he can say is looks like good dope, because you will have every legal right to possess it. 
Here on my blog you can see exactly how many days, hours, minutes and seconds there are until marijuana is legal here. It is very exciting. 
It is hard to believe, but this campaign really began in 1965, it has taken 45 years to grow a simple weed. 
When this campaign started, people didnt think of it as a civil rights or a human rights issue, and the criminal justice system hadnt yet decided to use this as the issue for creating the police state. When the movement started, only a third of Americans thought marijuana should be legalized. Pundits and politicians said that legalization wasnt even to be discussed; the question was how to control marijuana. 
Now, it has been very difficult for them, year after year they saw their majority fade, and now they are the minority. They are a big bunch of sore losers too! However, I understand their distress. I have had some varieties of sativas that I found very hard to control. It was exasperating! You want them to stay small, but they just keep growing and growing! Then you look around and you realize that you are surrounded by sativas that are taller than you are. What a feeling of hopelessness!
Then I look around at what is going on in the United States today and I guess those same people must have that feeling of being surrounded. The countrys firmly anti-war, anti-financial speculator, pro-environment and tired of the same old crap! They want government single payer health care, they want their children educated, they want decent housing secure from bank seizure, and the tea-baggers look around and they see America marching on, they see themselves redundant, left behind, no long relevantand everything seems reversed, because when those pot-smoking anti-war marchers started, they seemed like a little rag tag, insignificant, minority. There is a difference between the two. The tea-baggers are the tail (you could call them the colon baggers being that they are the tail of the march). Those young people who drove the movement 45 years ago have aged but have brought every new generation into the fight. The tea baggers are the residue left behind. 
If Obama was in his right mind (which he isn't because he is suffering from Marijuana Deficiency Syndrome (MDS)) he would be celebrating with us and saying "you know, the federal government should legalize it too!" 
For the rest of us, its a joyous day today, day 319 to legalization! Tomorrow is day 319, and time marches on, and 45 years of work by dedicated activists is about to come true! Second by second, time and legalization are converging and they will meet on November 3.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 19, 2009)

if that happens i'll totally move to CA....i swear on my life...unless they do the same thing in TN...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 19, 2009)

there's nothing wrong with tea baggers...the "tea baggers" will always be relevant.....don't get to far out of touch with reallity just cause there's "a great divide" in america right now...the tea bagger ideology is where america came from...enjoy your pot as i do, but don't get caught up in the 2 party system for the sake of toking...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 19, 2009)

if the jist of this article is that tea baggers are anti pot,.....well ed rosenthal is a stupid man....i'm a tea bagger...so are all of my army buddies...and my old timer gunstore friends....and my aunts and uncles and just about everyone i associate with and guess what...WE ALL TOKE WITH THE BEST OF EM'...it pains me to see an entire sub class such as ourselves blinded by our thirst for freedom (toking) that we would move to accept the very ideology that that threatens to extinguish the foundation of america....the tea baggers may not be percieved as they would like but WE stand for freedom....


----------



## viper (Dec 20, 2009)

as a cali born uncle tom, i am low in social status but i shout loudly for liberty so lets  hope this gaines a lot of positive attention and passes .  im counting the days and watching closely


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope it passes...


----------



## FUM (Dec 27, 2009)

Who could imagine, they'ed have a swimming pool ???
Frank Zapa

peace out


----------



## gourmet (Dec 27, 2009)

"...and the criminal justice system hadn&#8217;t yet decided to use this as the issue for creating the police state."  

I think this is the most disturbing outcropping I have seen from the "war on drugs"...using it as an excuse to erode our civil rights.  

I am waiting for the vote with bated breath.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 27, 2009)

The only way this passes is if you go out an vote. but as it happend in las vegas a few years back it was shot down, why you may ask in all the places like sin city? cuz we are talking about stoners here. you get high u get lazy and don't go vote. THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN IS TO GET INVOLVED! go out and scream at the top of your lungs and get your friends out to vote. take eveyone u know to the polls, drag them kicking and screaming if u must, but get eveyone u can to the polls!!!


----------



## greenguy (Dec 27, 2009)

I promise I will vote!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

I always vote! would feel cheated if I didnt. women worked too hard for this right for me to throw it away!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 27, 2009)

i see those paisas stepping on alot of feet in the future..cali=mexico.. its going to be a big war but cali will rule the weed kingdom once in for all


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Dec 28, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> The only way this passes is if you go out an vote. but as it happend in las vegas a few years back it was shot down, why you may ask in all the places like sin city? cuz we are talking about stoners here. *you get high u get lazy and don't go vote*. THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN IS TO GET INVOLVED! go out and scream at the top of your lungs and get your friends out to vote. take eveyone u know to the polls, drag them kicking and screaming if u must, but get eveyone u can to the polls!!!


 
This seems sterotypical dont you think?   but I do get your point
Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 28, 2009)

ah little do most know, pot is already 'legal' in Oakland for 21+ under Measure Z. Measure Z clubs are non-medical, no card/rec neccessary, and Measure Z clubs are REQUIRED to have an onsite smoking lounge, and food service is allowed.

Richard Lee's ballot proposal is essentially Measure Z applied to the entire state.  

Currently there are two Measure Z clubs operating, one owned by Richard Lee, the other owned by me.  While I am  all for the work Richard has done towards legalization, he is the ONLY cannabis club operator that is allowed to run his businesses *for profit* via his holding company S.K. Seymour LLC_._  You think that is fair?

Anyways, enough ranting.  If you want to see what legalization is like before November rolls around, come to oakland!!! pm me if you would like to know more about measure z clubs or check out this page...

xxx.taxandregulate.org/MZAbout.htm


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 28, 2009)

wow. i live in oakland and i did not know that. 

maybe i should buy a T.V.


----------



## viper (Dec 28, 2009)

piersquare --- obviously i did not know what the term uncle tom meant until now ,  i looked it up , and for that i appoligize , i will not use it again

but check again because  i did not use the expression teabagger that you so articulately pointed out , i posted an article by ed rosenthal , 


(See) the first sentence states , the countdown has begun by ed rosenthal


  310 days and counting


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 29, 2009)

i am a proud tea bagger....only we can use that word...lol


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think it would be a qoute if Viper were to change it...I think it is only proper to quote the whole article, which is what Viper did, if someone has a problem with that I think it should be addressed to Ed Rosenthal, you can email him from his site if you want.

I agree he should not use derogitory names for people, but I don't think it should come down on Viper for posting a MJ related article...I think he was just trying to inform some of us who would have otherwise not seen the article.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 29, 2009)

hey Viper, maybe you should have paraphrased it...?
	:bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

in cali tea bagging means some dude did something really awful to your food..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> in cali tea bagging means some dude did something really awful to your food..



That is not what it means where I live.:rofl:

You would wish that is what it means here, if you were here. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

I am aware of the other meaning..as a lady I wasnt going to go there but since you boys did..:holysheep:  :hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 29, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am aware of the other meaning..as a lady I wasnt going to go there but since you boys did..:holysheep:  :hubba:



Puff keep your or how u get tea bagged to your self. no politics in this form!!! hick please let him know.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 30, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> The countdown has begun by Ed rosenthal
> 
> Richard Lee, the proprietor of a cannabis dispensary and Oaksterdam University spent a million dollars to put his tax and regulate legalization program on the ballot in California. It will be voted on November 2, 2010.
> At 12:01, November 3, marijuana will be legal in California. Cultivation of a small garden will be legal. When the cop stops you and you have an ounce in your pocket, the most he can say is looks like good dope, because you will have every legal right to possess it.
> ...



:holysheep::yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 30, 2009)

PieR...I understand where your coming from to...I also hate dirogatory names for different classes/races, and some words I just won't tolerate...The only tea baggers I've ever heard of are what everyone else is referring to (perversions), I've never heard the term used in a politcal party type sense, and I'm not even sure what it means when Puff Speaks about it, other than it seems like a conservative group who want to keep guns in our hands...which I'm all for, our gov't already has way too much power.  I wasn't trying to jump on you either man...just trying to defend Viper for a "proper" quote.  At least that was the way I learned to use a quote in H.S., and College papers.


----------



## viper (Dec 30, 2009)

i appreciate EVERYONES comments -- i believe in freedom of speech and i feel everyone should know about this article , thanks to everyone .


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2009)

so how many days bro. dont tell me the clock broke again...LoL...


----------



## viper (Jan 3, 2010)

nope, the clock aint broke 303 days and counting


----------



## Real78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man, why can't every state have a Measue Z law which makes lots of sense, or wait that's why it makes sense. The drug cartels are going to make it hard and make sure they don't make it legal if they can. They will lose which will be good for everyone else because that is one less thing that people die from is smoking the smooth green. It will also put money into peoples pockets and help others make money doing something they love to do.


----------

